# got a new snake it is a



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i just bought a nicaraguan boa at my local pet store and i was just wanted to know if anyone has kept one before and if i could get some info on him until i can get a book or something to help me out until i can get a book. thanks


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Can you show a picture of your snake?? Ive gone through my little library and I came up with nothing with the common name Nicaraguan Boa. But that doesnt mean anything. Ive seen pet stores selling dark mexican boas as "true" red tails. 
Im really interested to see what youve got!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

heres a albino Nicaraguan Boa


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here is a pic i will try to get better ones if you need me to tomorrow when i get home from work


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

another


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

another


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

and the last one for now


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats on the new snake.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Beautiful! As far as I can tell its BOA CONSTRICTOR CONSTRICTOR. There are many variations in appearance but im pretty sure thats the snake. Maybe CROC KEEPER can see something that im missing.

Maybe a better pic of the head or tail would help. Congrats on the Boa purchase! Very rewarding and interesting herps! BTW, I LOVE that albino!


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i will get pics of the head and tail later if not then tomorrow


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Ill be waiting!


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here they are this is a nice close up of the head


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

top of the head


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

tail


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey Redbelly, all im getting is red X's! Im gonna try again a little later.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

they all worked yesturday


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

RESIZED IT.if you can not see the pics and all you get are red x's just click on the photo and pic will load to it normal size not a thumb nail photo and it takes less time if you do that to


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The "Nicaraguan" Boa constrictor, is a Central american Boa constrictor from Nicaragua...so your ID as a Boa constrictor is quite correct!
Red belly you have PM..


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

yes i do thank for the info CrocKeeper


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

preety


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i am making a gallery with pics of my snake in it if you want to see what is looks like go to the gallery and you will see one pic for now i have to go to work the rest will be up tomorrow.,


----------

